# Clunk in the drivetrain when first taking off, please help!



## 2006PontiacGTO (Apr 18, 2013)

Okay so I've been dealing with this issue for about a month now and I've tried searching and reading every thread I could about various clunks in the drivetrain but none of them seem to be the same as what's going on with mine. First of all, I have an 06 GTO with a manual transmission with about 70,000 miles and its basically stock. This problem happens whenever I first start driving, it doesn't matter if its been sitting all night or for a couple minutes but it's only when I first take off and start driving and within a couple of seconds, theres a loud clunk that sounds like its coming from under the center console area and once it happens, it won't happen again unless I park it. I've crawled under it a couple times and tried to visually inspect everything and haven't found anything out of the ordinary, the transmission mount looks fine, the bolts for the rear control arms are tight, the u-joints appear to be fine, and I've check the center driveshaft bearing and it appears to be fine, its only when I push up hard on it that I can see the rubber around it is starting to crack a little. Does anyone know how much movement is normal in the center bearing? I can pretty much push and pull it in a circle around the loop, is it not supposed to move at all? I'm just at a loss because it'll only happen when I first start driving so its hard to tell what's going on, sorry for the long post and any help would be greatly appreciated, Thanks!


----------



## Grambo427 (Jan 24, 2013)

i've heard a similar noise with mine. some info would be nice.


----------



## 2006PontiacGTO (Apr 18, 2013)

Grambo427 said:


> i've heard a similar noise with mine. some info would be nice.


It's hard to pinpoint because I can only get it to repeat if I stop and park the car and turn it off, then when I go again it'll clunk again. Has anyone had any issues with the rear parking brake or the rear brakes? I've also noticed that when I first start it and I back out of the driveway and then put it into first that the rear end feels like it's squatting down when I start to take off again, and then soon after it'll make the clunking sound. I really hope someone can give me some insight.


----------



## trues607 (Dec 15, 2012)

Did you check to see if it's the e-brake shoes that might be hanging up? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

If you have access to a lift, you might want to put it on the lift and have someone in the car put it in gear to see if you can get a more specific area of where the sound is coming from. If the car doesn't make the sound when you are in reverse but when you only start out in 1st, I would agree with trues607 that the parking brake pad could be the culprit.


----------

